# Volante para pc desde joystick usb



## riux

Estoy haciendo un volante casero y se me presento un gran problema...

Tengo un potenciometro de 100k pero no genera respuesta alguna en el pc en los primeros 20° a cada lado, he tratado de eliminarlo con alguna combinacion de resistencias de 10K pero no he tenido exito.

Talves sea necesario cambiar el potenciometro pero no se de cuantos KOhm.

El potenciometro que tiene el joystick informa solo 2 numeros que nose a que se refiere...
dice 103 y 386 un numero a cada lado que gira. Quizas si comprendo eso puedo comprar un potenciometro mas adecuado.

Espero que me puedan ayudar a resolver este problema y ojala las respuestas sean lo *mas simple posible*, ya que no me manejo mucho con terminos electronicos.

De antemano muchas gracias.

Saludos!


----------



## alexus

y si usas los botones?? en paralelo para no estropear el joy, osea, solo tenes que soldar unos cables...

el pote es de 10k.


----------



## electrodan

El potenciómetro que usas es de mayor valor que el que puede muestrear el conversor AD.


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Como reconoce el PC la señal analógica del potenciometro? con un conversor AD?


----------



## alexus

sigo con la firme idea usar pulsadores, "Click" de mouse por ejemplo...


----------



## riux

no entiendo la idea de los botones... 

lo que yo hice es usar un control (joystick con analogo como el de aqui http://cablemodem.fibertel.com.ar/playnin/ACCESORIOS/PLAYSTATION2JOYSTICK.JPG)

y conecte el potenciometro a las salidas de un analogo (el de la derecha q es el q menos se ocupa) y funciona pero con ese defecto... será que debe ser de 10k y no de 100k??


----------



## alexus

si jugas a los autitos, podes configurar los controles para jugar "con las flechitas" del joy...

bueno, mi idea, y conozco alguien que lo hizo, es poner pulsadores en paralelo a los del joy... con esto, doblas, aceleras y frenas...


----------



## riux

pero se supone q si lo haces con botones el joy dobla solamente... no tiene sensibilidad a q tanto mueves el volante en una direccion o otra


----------



## fernandoae

Yo armé uno con un mouse serie: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nboVztu-hHs
Anda de lujo... tenes que usar el PPJOY, si no entendés algo preguntame


----------



## alexus

alexus dijo:


> si jugas a los autitos,... conozco alguien que lo hizo...



a este medio loco me referia!! el que posteo el video!!

saludos fer!!


----------



## riux

mm... es un mouse con rueda? 

no se como lo construiste... a q va conectado el eje del volante?


----------



## alexus

prestale atencion...


----------



## bebeto

El analogo de los Joy es de 10K lo se porque he desmontado el joy de la play y son identicos osea que el pote funciona de la siguiente manera:  5K - 0 - 5K  Se entiende?  entre puntas hay 10K pero el joy funciona con los 5K  de una parte para girar hacia un lado y con los otros 5K para girar al otro lado...


----------



## riux

conectado al otro potenciometro en "paralelo" no deberia afectar? o es mejor kitar el del joy?


----------



## alexus

piensalo....

son resistencias no contactos...


----------



## bebeto

(censurado por bebeto), Recuerda poner un pote lineal de 10 K lo regulas a la mitad y listo ya tienes 5K hacia cada lado


----------



## alexus

bebeto!!! la gracia era que el se diera cuenta!!!


----------



## bebeto

Ops    cuando comente no habia visto tu comentario please perdon! 

sera tarde ya?


----------



## alexus

jejeje no lo se!


----------



## riux

si suponia q era mejor sacar el potenciometro original.. pero nose como se comporta un potenciometro con resistencias en paralelo q seria su equivalente...


----------



## alexus

piensalo!!! riux!!! piensalo!!!


----------



## fernandoae

Alexus me vió con un ojo cerrado 
Lo del volante con el mouse es bien fácil, tenés que hacer que cuando muevas el volante gire alguno de los dos ejes del mouse... puede ser un mouse serie o usb, es lo mismo.
Lo que conviene es poner una rueda relativamente grande en el eje del volante y una pequeña en el mouse para que tenga mas precisión ( porque da mas vueltas con el mismo movimiento )...
Y la principal ventaja: No tiene ningun tope, da las vueltas que uno quiere


----------



## alexus

jejeje me olvide de eso, moves la ruedita calada!!!

me encanto el tacometro!!


----------



## riux

me gusto la idea del mouse

pero eso de las ruedas no te lo entendi.. donde las pones cada una?


----------



## fernandoae

A esto me referia:


----------



## riux

es un elastico el que usas para unir el eje y el mouse?

Ademas no entiendo como se ocupa el PPJoy   =/ 

muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!


----------



## fernandoae

"es un elastico el que usas para unir el eje y el mouse?"
Si, pero lo que conviene son las bandas negras que se usan en equipos de musica, videograbadoras y aparatos similares... son mas duras y funcionan mejor 
Del ppjoy hay tutoriales en la red, yo mucho no me acuerdo porque hace tiempo que no lo uso.


----------



## iamkbra

la rueda va al scroll del mause no ?


----------



## fernandoae

También podría funcionar, no me acuerdo si el programa tiene la opción, pero con los ejes x o y funciona.


----------



## iamkbra

vos como lo hiciste andar fernandoe ? explicame bien


----------



## fernandoae

Lo primero que hay que hacer es abrir "Configure Joysticks" y crear uno virtual.
Después ejecutas "PPJoyMouse" y LO MANTENES ABIERTO mientras uses el volante...
donde dice "gain" lo vas ajustando hasta que el movimiento del volante se corresponda con el del auto en el juego...
De ahi si queres le pones save asi la proxima cargas ese valor y te queda ajustado...


----------



## iamkbra

jaja pero me referia al hadware fernando , disculpame jaja


----------



## gca

Hola
El mause tiene que ser de los viejos (los de bolita), la bolita mueve dos ejes que si lo desarmas lo veras. Sacas la bolita y usas uno de esos ejes, El volante tiene un eje al que le pones una "polea", transmitis el movimiento de esta "polea" al eje del mause que elijas por medio de una bandita elastica o algun mecanismo que quieras, como por ejemplo engranajes.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

Ah ahora saco unas fotos y las subo


----------



## iamkbra

ahhh ya entendi mas o menos , y el programa ese no tendra la posibilidad de usar el scroll ?


----------



## fernandoae

SI, creo que es el eje "Z"... pero seria una buena opcion usar el scroll ! no se descentraria al utilizar el mouse
Aunque yo ya lo armé con el eje horizontal del mouse capaz que hago una aplicacion en visual basic que al apretar una combinacion de teclas mueva el cursor al centro... no se si va a funcionar...


----------



## iamkbra

ahh bien , gracias por tu ayuda fernando , vi el video del tuyo y esta muy bueno jaja


----------



## gca

Hola
Pero el scroll no tiene la misma continuidad de movimiento que el eje Y y Z, no se si me entendes.

Saludos


----------



## riux

a mi me parece que el scroll no es continuo


----------



## alexus

la direccion de un auto tampoco... lo q haces, es lo mismo que con los ejes, pero, con tope.


nada mas....


----------



## riux

nose si me entendiste bien... pero me refiero a q el scroll avanza a tramos... o sea en ciertas posiciones no gira... aunk kisas ajustandolo bien no cause problemas


----------



## fernandoae

Bueno todos son encoders de posicion... el scroll tiene menos resolucion (o pasos) pero se puede solucionar con la relacion de diametros de las ruedas, si ponemos una mas grande en el eje del volante y una pequeña en el eje del scroll con mover un poco el volante podemos hacer que la otra de 4-5-6 vueltas y tendriamos una buena exactitud


----------



## iamkbra

fernandoe , con mause a usb tambien anda?


----------



## fernandoae

Si anda, yo incluso probé con el serie conectado, el usb de siempre y uno que uso para la notebook y ningun problema (los tres a la vez)... responde al  movimiento de cualquiera de ellos.

Y una idea que se me ocurriò para usar los mouses opticos sin desarmarlos es usar el volante para mover "algo" debajo del mismo que simule el movimento... no se si se entiende  pero a esta hora... es demasiado


----------



## iamkbra

jaajaj sii , y el tema de la pedalera? seria copado usar alguno para eso ... que me decis¿


----------



## gca

Hola

Si pero no podes usar un scroll, tendrias que usar el eje X o Y de un mause a bolilla.
O bien usar dos potenciometros de las palanquitas de los jostick analogicos, o sea desoldas los dos que tiene a dentro y sueldas otros dos con cable accionados por los pedales, lo de desoldar es fndamental porque si le pones otros potenciometros arriva tendrias la mitad de resistencia porque estarian conectados en paralelo. Desolda y solda los nuevos potenciometros con cable para que llegue a la pedalera.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

ahhh ok , y sino que la pedalera sea ocomo teclado , con algun de esos teclados numericos se le puede adaptar la padalera


----------



## fernandoae

"si le pones otros potenciometros arriva tendrias la mitad de resistencia porque estarian conectados en paralelo. Desolda y solda los nuevos potenciometros con cable para que llegue a la pedalera."

Un consejo para no tener que desoldar y que siga funcionando el gamepad original es cortar la pista del contacto central del pote y poner una resistencia de unos 50K en serie, a partir de ahi soldar un cable... como las entradas de los convertidores adc son de alta impedancia el circuito funciona normalmente pero cuando usamos la otra conexion no afecta el pote...

Yo compré unos gamepads usb imitacion playstation, hice esa modificacion y les puse una ficha db15... ahi conecto todo (unos pedales experimentales, una consola con 3 faders, 5 potes, y 15 botones)...
Aunque si quieren hay una forma facil y barata para conectar 60 pulsadores al puerto paralelo


----------



## electrodan

Lo mas complicado es la mecánica. Para transmitir los datos a la computadora, se puede utilizar hasta la tarjeta de sonido (con un poco de ingenio).


----------



## fernandoae

si, pero lo mas sencillo es destripar un gamepad usb... y no estan taaan caros... generalmente tienen 4 ejes analogicos y unos 14 botones..


----------



## gca

Tambien puede destriparlo y usar la misma plaqueta sin modificar y usar los potenciometros que ya trae.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

tienen recorrido muy limitado


----------



## iamkbra

fernando , consegui el mause , de donde puedo sacar los engranajes esos donde les pones la gomita?


----------



## fernandoae

yo los tenia guardados (en una caja donde junto porquerias, siempre sirven) pero estoy seguro que en una lectora de cds vieja encontras todo lo que necesitas...
Bueno, cualquier otra duda pregunte nomás


----------



## iamkbra

dale . ya los encontre , manana o pasado me pongo a armarlo tranquilo , jje un abrazo . felices fiestas


----------



## iamkbra

fernando . como hiciste la pedalera vos ?
podrias pasar fotos y explicar bien ? gracias , un abrazo


----------



## fernandoae

No la hice  lo tengo a medias el proyecto...
Pero en esta pagina creo que habia algo http://www.x-simulator.de/forum/my-future-motion-cockpit-t132.html


----------



## iamkbra

jaja yo tengo pensado sacar los botones del mause y ponerllos o en el volante o en unas pedaleras asi nomas abajo jaja


----------



## fernandoae

O si tenes la suerte que tengo yo de tener puerto paralelo podes usar esto:
http://zonaarcade.forumcommunity.net/?t=8379073
http://zonaarcade.forumcommunity.net/?t=9123813
http://www.arcadebr.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/diagrama-lptswitch-1p.gif
La de 60 botones:
http://www.arcadebr.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/diagrama-lptswitch.gif

Esto es util y barato... te puede servir para conectar los 3 pedales e inclusive una caja de cambios y un freno de mano para los juego de rally 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51i9zqCniK0&feature=related

Pero... en mi opinion lo mejor para los pedales es que sean analogicos, casi todos los juegos de hoy tienen sensibilidad en esos ejes (acelerador, freno y embrague), el Live for Speed es un buen simulador y no pide mucha maquina, aunque como el GTR2 no hay!


----------



## iamkbra

esta muy bueno che , pero no se si quiero armarme algo tann complicado , quiero  algo mas qe todo barato jaaj para entretenerme en el verano jaja  .

mirate esto : http://www.fuegomp3.com.ar/inicio/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=2 
se las re ingenio el chabo jeje


----------



## fernandoae

Les tiro unos links que fui guardando cuando estaba con este tema: 

http://www.lfsforum.net/showthread.php?t=57511#post1161087

http://mac56simparts.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default

http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/1345986/Desarrollo:-Use-lo-que-quiera-de-joystick.html

http://ptyxiouxos.net//greekbotics/...lator/thanos_home_motion_flight_simulator.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=018DX0mdYas&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUZV8fe8Of8&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=leopoldo197#g/u

http://www.x-simulator.de/forum/my-future-motion-cockpit-t132.html

http://www.flickr.com/photos/28045408@N07/with/3549813772/

Espero que les sirva como inspiracion


----------



## iamkbra

fernando , que usaste como eje para la polea ? me falta solo eso y el volante y comienzo a armarlo jaja  un abrazo


----------



## gca

Uso una barilla roscada. Es una buena opcion ya que le podes poner tuercas para ajustar el volante, las poleas ,rulemanes ,etc.


----------



## iamkbra

y de donde saco esa barilla enroscada KiuKIV ? gracias


----------



## fernandoae

Enroscada no jaja, "roscada", es decir, con rosca 
La compré en una ferreteria junto con algunas tuercas, en mi caso no usé rulemanes (o rodamientos, que es otro nombre para la misma porqueria ) simplemente hice un agujero en la madera... no se traba. Posiblente en estos dias que no tengo nada que hacer me pongo con el tema de los pedales y de ahi les muestro mas o menos como hacerlos


----------



## iamkbra

joyaa, entonces le pido una barra roscada , jaja


----------



## gca

Claro ,tene en cuenta el diametro de la barilla y tambien pedile tuercas del mismo paso de la barilla.


----------



## iamkbra

ok joyaa , jaja me consegui un volante chiquito de karting , esta muy bueno . lastima qe es un poco pesado :S voy a ver como me las ingenio para qe no me joda al usarlo jaja


----------



## fernandoae

Mejor si tiene algo de peso, yo en un momento hasta pensè en usar un volante de tamaño real (no saqué el de la Berlingo porque se complica sino para manejar jaja)... pero la idea me gusta... he visto unos muy buenos volantes (como el G25) que pueden tener muy buenas caracteristicas pero que parecen de juguete!
Subite una foto si podés  
Y otra cosa más... si tienen tiempo busquen en Google "SIMRACING" y les va a salir mucha info entretenida


----------



## iamkbra

dale fernando ,despues le saco un par de fotos y las subo , pero no tengo nada concreto armado , jjaa , se podria poner un potenciometro en ves del switch del click del mause?


----------



## fernandoae

No... porque no es analogica esa entrada, para eso podes desarmar un gamepad usb.. es lo mas sencillo.


----------



## iamkbra

mmm no me convence mucho , le voy a adaptar 2 swich de los clicks del mause para usar como pedalera me parece jaja


----------



## fernandoae

Andar anda... pero ni pienses en jugar algo como el NFS Shift  no tenés tanto control como si fueran analogicos. Aunque para ser algo casero esta mas que bien, la idea es joder un rato y divertirse...
Tenes puerto paralelo?

Sino mirà esto, no es dificil, con saber soldar ya se puede 
http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=hack+gamepad+analogico


----------



## iamkbra

eh si puerto paralelo si . pero mi idea es usar la menor cantidad de puertos jeje


----------



## fernandoae

Todo lo que sea botones te conviene hacerlo por el paralelo, usas diodos solamente, es muy barato y podes poner 60  yo las cajas de cambios (secuencial y automatica) junto con el freno de mano lo voy a conectar asi... y los pedales usb...


----------



## iamkbra

ahh mira .. y el tema del software se sigue usando ppjoy no ?


----------



## fernandoae

exactamente, es un buen soft... tiene para emular un joystick por mouse, puerto paralelo, por puerto serie( que se puede implementar con un pic ), puerto tcp creo... no me acuerdo mucho


----------



## iamkbra

ahhh bien feernando , ahi estuve armando todo . me falta armar una especie de masa para el volante y hacerle algun tope al eje para que no se me salga jaja . desp subo fotos


----------



## fernandoae

si podes dejalo que gire libre, hay juegos que necesitan 3 vueltas, otros mas..


----------



## iamkbra

jaja no entendiste , osea el eje atravieza 2 maderas , y en la de atras el eje sale , pero si le hago ferza para adelante se sale jeje


----------



## gca

Usa dos tuercas con arandela para el tope y listo.


----------



## iamkbra

sisi seguro voy a hacer eso   

feliz 2010 amigos


----------



## fernandoae

Cuatro tuercas y dos arandelas, asi no se te mueven...


----------



## iamkbra

sisi , ya lo termine asi medio precario jaja , me falta hacerle una especie de masa al volante jeje

fernando,. explicame bien como configurarlo jaja no entendi mucho . :S , lo conecte al windows y gire el eje pero el cursor no se movio :S


----------



## Vegetal Digital

fijate que te detecte los sensores ópticos la ruedita.
intenta mover los ejes vos a ver si se mueve el cursor. 

O proba apagarla, conectar el mouse y después prenderla a ver si te lo reconoce.
Saludos


----------



## iamkbra

muevo los 2 ejes y nada:S al mouse me lo dieron andando , . nose que puede ser :S


----------



## fernandoae

Ni siquiera el cursor en windows se mueve? andan los botones?


----------



## iamkbra

mira fernando resulta que los sensores no llegaban bien a agarrar , lo desarme para areeglarlo y cuando intentaba sacar el pegamento de la pistolta , prac! se me quebro la placa ¬¬

ahora despues consigo otro y lo pego bien jaja , seguro era ese el problema


----------



## Hipoadelcio

hola q tal qria saber pq tengo un mouse optico con puerto ps/2 i qria adaptarlo al puerto paralelo para poder configurarlo cn el ppjoy i no tengo idea como hacerlo si alguien me puede dar la respuesta se lo agradeceria muy buena la idea jejee


----------



## fernandoae

ah no te hagas drama, funciona con cualquier mouse  a grandes rasgos lo que tenes que hacer es crear un joystick virtual, despues abrir el "ppjoy mouse" y MANTENERLO ABIERTO. Como no me acuerdo exactamente los pasos lo mejor es consultar Google..


----------



## Hipoadelcio

pero el ppjoy no funciona nada mas con el puerto lpt1? esa es la duda q tengo i no lo pude configurar jeje gracias por la respuesta...


----------



## fernandoae

Tiene muchas "entradas", entre ellas el puerto paralelo... pero son 60 entradas digitales (o sea... botones)...


----------



## danielc96

bueno... antes que nada perdon x levantar un post viejo, pero ahi va la consulta: 

ya hice el volante con un mouse serial, en mi caso le solde unos pulsadores al click derecho e izquierdo con la idea de poder utilizarlos como acelerador y freno digital, pero el simulador de TC no me los toma, entonces se me vino a la cabeza la posibilidad de conectarlo mediante el paralelo (asi tampoco se descalibra con el otro mouse)... es esto viable? Vi las explicaciones anteriores de como conectar un pad x paralelo, se puede aplicar en este caso o x ser serie no es posible?

Saludos y gracias.
Daniel


----------



## fernandoae

No entendi muy bien pero si lo que queres es hacer un acelerador y freno digitales podes usar tranquilamente el puerto paralelo. No afecta en nada el mouse.


----------



## lubeck

todo un acertijo la pregunta....
mi respuesta....
http://www.pcenlinea.com/mp/54282.html
Seguro hay algo similar en tu ciudad....
con $40.00 usd te quitas de problemas...
Saludos...


----------



## danielc96

bueno... me parece que me exprese horrible jeje. Vamos a intentar explicar mejor:

Antes que nada tenemos instalado:
- mouse PC.
- mouse Serie (que es el volante).

La idea seria:
Cortar el cable con la ficha serial del mouse (volante) y hago las conecciones para el puerto paralelo, asi el ppjoy no lo detecta como mouse sino directamente como un dispositivo en lpt1. 

Posibles ventajas (de ser posible):
-  al no estar detectado como un mouse (el volante), si uso el mouse del pc no descalibraria el volante.
- por otro lado podria usar los pulsadores del click del mouse (volante) como acelerador y freno digital.

Gracias a los 2 x responder.

PD: lubeck... la onda seria tirar con esto hasta que llegue a un buen cockpit, estos cuestan mucho mas que u$s 40. En cambio esto se hace con 2 mangos nada mas jeje.

Saludos!!!


----------



## lubeck

Bueno yo estuve leyendo muy superficialmete este tema  y tengo una observacion....
-Porque no usar el puerto de juegos del PC que es análogo y digital... mucho mas fácil...

y sigo sin entender las modificaciones pero un codificador serial no es lo mismo que un codificador en paralelo, (el ci del mouse o ya en este caso volante) asi que yo no creo que sea factible tu idea...

 pero  me quedo en espera de la respuesta de fernandoae para aprender un poco mas... jeje...


----------



## danielc96

me parece que no se puede... pero por las dudas le pregunto a los expertos jeje.


----------



## fernandoae

> -Porque no usar el puerto de juegos del PC que es análogo y digital... mucho mas fácil...


Y si!... es lo mas sencillo y se adapta perfectamente ya que trae entradas analogicas y digitales...pero las compus mas nuevas no lo traen... es mas, algunas ni paralelo. MALDITO USB, es la pesadilla de los electronicos 
Lo del mouse es algo barato, el iconveniente es ese, se descentra al mover el que usamos siempre. Esta tarde me pongo con el VB a ver si sale algo, que al presionar alguna tecla quede al medio...
Ahora que se un poco mas sobre microcontroladores voy a ver como se usan las entradas analogicas y todo ese tema, el pic 12F675 tiene 4 canales de 10Bits... justo para armar un volante y tres pedales con muy buena precision.
Si  tuviera un giro de 360 grados la resolucion seria de 0.35º 
Si fueran 2 vueltas completas seria de 0.7º
En fin, veremos que sale... en mi opinion lo mas facil es comprar un buen volante con force feedback y hacer: pedales con embrague(que practicamente ninguno lo trae), una caja de cambios (secuencial y "la otra" ), un freno de mano para los de rally...
Esto es para que se den una idea:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ShikaiXu#g/u
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51i9zqCniK0&feature=related
http://www.taringa.net/posts/juegos...desde-cero-para-jugar-juegos-de-carreras.html
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=leopoldo197#g/u
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUZV8fe8Of8&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=018DX0mdYas&feature=related
Acuerdense que para la parte electronica siempre esta la posibilidad de desarmar un gamepad usb, lo "dificil" es la parte mecanica


----------



## lubeck

pues creo que no andaba tan perdido, yo creo que lo mas fácil seria comprarlo y modificarlo, incluso comprar un control gamepad, sacarle los componentes y adaptarlo, yo tengo jeje tenia un volante con pedales de miscrosoft y por desgracia le cayo algo encima y se destruyo, lo revise y trae exactamente lo mismo que un gamepad o un joystick.... asi que yo descartaría lo de modificar mouse de serial a paralelo....


----------



## fernandoae

Si, como proyecto esta interesante pero no se compara con uno comprado... lo que me tiene medio loco es el tema del forcefedback! quiero saber como se puede leer la magnitud para implementar uno bien potente  porque el resto es facilito...


----------



## lubeck

forcefeedback?  ilustrame... fernandoae.... es el resorteo que hace el volante para ponerse e un su punto central??? o ando perdido...


----------



## fernandoae

Algo asi... es el mecanismo que usa el volante para hacer fuerza y darle mas realismo, http://www.thg.ru/consumer/20020524/images/mecaforce.jpg


----------



## lubeck

ya entiendo, pero si debe estar complicado no? ,
 porque debe estar interactuando con el juego... o sea como la vibracion de lo game pads estoy en lo correcto? a pues si... no seria nada mas poner los motores de la vibracion engranados como lo muestras el link?
 o a que te refieres con "Leer la magnitud"?


Por cierto me encontré esta aplicación que es freeware y no encontré nada que dijera que no se puede distribuir....que es para emular un mouse con el Gamepad  para los juegos que se manejan con mouse y teclado.... lo dejo aquí para interesados, esta un poquito complicado de configurar pero una vez que se logra esta genial.....
El tutorial http://atzitznet.no-ip.org/Joy2Mouse3/help.html

Ya encontre la licencia...


> ESTE PROGRAMA ES GRATUITO PARA USO PERSONAL A FIN DE DISTRIBUIRLO TANTO COMO USTED DESEA. NECESITA AUTORIZACIÓN PARA DISTRIBUIR JOYSTICK 2 MOUSE COMO PARTE DE UN PAQUETE DE SOFTWARE.


----------



## fernandoae

> ya entiendo, pero si debe estar complicado no?
> porque debe estar interactuando con el juego... o sea como la vibracion de lo game pads estoy en lo correcto? a pues si... no seria nada mas poner los motores de la vibracion engranados como lo muestras el link?
> o a que te refieres con "Leer la magnitud"?



Si, es como decis de la vibracion, eso me parece que se llama Vibration Feedback 
Claro, la parte mecanica es eso, conectar el motor de alguna forma al eje y usar alguna reduccion (poleas, engranajes) para que tenga mas fuerza.
En cuanto a la parte electronica se controla con un puente H (son 4 transistores conectados de cierta manera que permiten invertir el giro del motor), lo que no se es como leer desde fuera del juego "la fuerza" que deberia hacer para cada lado, en resumen, lo que pretendo hacer es usar el visual basic para leer ese "valor" y a partir de ahi usar algun puerto(que podria ser el paralelo) para manejar el motor a traves de una interfaz... es lo unico que me impide hacer un volantito que haga fuerza 
En internet seguro que esta la solucion, lo que pasa es que a veces hay que buscar mucho y dedicarle bastante tiempo, NADA ES IMPOSIBLE 

Si queres busca en google "simracing" y "sim racing" y vas a encontrar cosas muy buenas, incluso como hacer plataformas con movimiento, etc 
http://www.youtube.com/user/tronicgr?blend=2&ob=1


----------



## lubeck

Haz intentado buscar algun OCX para controlarlos, yo por ahi vi uno pero era version de demostracion....
algo como esto...
http://www.nodevice.com/dll/Joysticks_ocx/item9286.html
digo ese creo que no es pero si hay...


----------



## fernandoae

No he buscado por ese lado, vamos a ver que hay, gracias por la info


----------



## lubeck

yo lo intentaria por ahi... buscando una OCX o una libreria DLL o entodo  caso que API de windows es la encargada de eso....

pero si es posible porque en el panel de control de windows en la configuracion de los game pads se pueden testear lo motores de la vibracion...

 voy a intentar ayudarte con la busqueda de esa informacion.... 
saludos....


----------



## fernandoae

Uhh se me borro todo lo que habia puesto!
En resumen... yo hice andar los indicadores del Live For Speed con la funcion Outgauge, algo asi pero solo con leds y displays porque no tengo el tablero:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNlG-Zp_zwM

Para el LFS posiblemente sea sencillo implementar el ForceFeedback porque tiene una opcion llamada Outsim que saca los valores de la parte de movimiento y demas por un puerto TCP.
Pero no tiene sentido tener que hacer un programa por juego, por eso habria que ver como leer esa bendita variable  hay programas como el cheatengine que permiten modificar variables de los juegos como ser vidas, dinero,etc... capaz que alguno sirve.
Hay un programa que se llama X-Sim que tiene varios modulos para diferentes fucniones, creo que hay uno para eso que queremos hacer que se llama "force sender"...  mientras sigo estudiando les comento las novedades a ver si entre todos hacemos algo 

Correccion: se llama force profiler
http://sites.google.com/site/simtxus/forceprofiler


----------



## sochimicko

Si queres darle fuerza al giro del volante usa resortes:


----------



## ChordCm

Yo conecte un pote de 10k al del análogo y el problema que tengo es que hay zonas muertas a los costados y en el medio, alguna idea de como eliminar esas zonas y que sea continuo el movimiento ?

Gracias


----------



## Scooter

Cambia el potenciómetro por uno mejor


----------



## ChordCm

Scooter dijo:


> Cambia el potenciómetro por uno mejor




A que le llamas uno mejor ? diferente K ? porque me dijeron que el ideal es uno igual al del joystick que es de 10k y yo le puse de 10


----------



## Scooter

Ese no va, el cursor no hace contacto por lo que dices


----------



## ChordCm

Scooter dijo:


> Ese no va, el cursor no hace contacto por lo que dices



Disculpa, pero no entendí que cursor no hace contacto ?


----------



## Scooter

Si hay zonas muertas es que el potenciometro está roto. Pon uno nuevo.


----------



## ChordCm

Scooter dijo:


> Si hay zonas muertas es que el potenciometro está roto. Pon uno nuevo.


 
No esta roto, lo compre hace 2 días. Ademas es un problema que se soluciona con una interface usb ( http://usbi.com.br/ng.html ) pero como en mi pais no la venden quería ver si se podía solucionar con otra cosa o haciendo una cacera.


Mira el _Brasilero_ lo explica bien , minuto *3:37 *:





 

Saludos.


----------

